
Gotchas in Writing Dockerfile - ingve
https://kimh.github.io/blog/en/docker/gotchas-in-writing-dockerfile-en/
======
styfle
Thanks, a lot of these I've read elsewhere but it was a good refresher and
it's nice to have it all in once place.

